# Withdrawal slips



## vector (14 Dec 2005)

In AIB these are kept behind the counter (even individually numbered on the MICR) and are treated like gold, but in PTSB they are freely available to the public just like lodgement slips.

Could anyone "in the know" enlighten me further...


----------



## extopia (14 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*

AIB don't want you to withdraw your money? 

pTSB don't have regular lodgement slips in some branches - only express lodgement slips. If you want to go to the counter feel free to just use an express slip, they don't care...


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*



			
				vector said:
			
		

> Could anyone "in the know" enlighten me further...


Perhaps the _AIB _staff could?


----------



## miser (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*

I was in a long queue in an AIB branch many moons ago and an irate customer ahead of me nabbed the branch manager as he walked past and asked the same question.

The reason the manager gave was that the blank withdrawal slips were being taken from the branch,  fraudsters were forging the signatures of account holders on to the withdrawal slips then returning later to clean out their accounts.

Seems a bit of a tall story to me, but that's what the man said!


----------



## efm (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*

Miser,

Crazy and all as it sounds the bank manager was correct - I have seen it happen on a number of occasions particularly on business accounts. 

A well dressed person would come in in the middle of lunch or afternoon on a Thursday (busiest times) with a signed withdrawal slip on a company account with a signed letter on company letterhead stating that money was needed for wages or a bonus or whatever; this person would also have photo ID with him / her - when the bank teller went to check the signatures the signatures matched, they would take a copy of the ID and give the money out. When investigated it would turn out that everything was forged - withdrawal slip, company letterhead, Photo ID.

By keeping withdrawal slips inside the counter the bank is forcing the customers to complete the form there and then in front of the teller and thereby reduce the potential for fraud - it also forces people to use their ATM cards + PIN


----------



## Lou26 (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*

I used to work in AIB a few years ago. We had to keep them behind the counter so we could see people signing them. It is just a security measure.


----------



## onlineprint (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*

Keeping the withdrawal forms behind the counter is a good idea as far as I can see with the level of fraud going on in Ireland and overseas


----------



## daveirl (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*



			
				efm said:
			
		

> By keeping withdrawal slips inside the counter the bank is forcing the customers to complete the form there and then in front of the teller and thereby reduce the potential for fraud - it also forces people to use their ATM cards + PIN


Forces! I much prefer it like that, when I was a student and used BOI instead of AIB for a while it drove me insane that they wouldn't allow me use my ATM card to make a lodgement.


----------



## vector (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Withdrawl slips*



			
				daveirl said:
			
		

> Forces! I much prefer it like that, when I was a student and used BOI instead of AIB for a while it drove me insane that they wouldn't allow me use my ATM card to make a lodgement.



You may be interested to know that you can trick BOI into accepting a lodgement at the counter. Lets say you balance is EUR 5, and you want to buy a bank draft for EUR 30... because a draft must be purchased from an account they will lodge the EUR 25 for you at the counter.
Now... using your imagination you could lodge a higher sum and then decide, suddenly that you don't want the draft before they write it, or buy a draft payable to yourself, although that would be silly....


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2005)

Am I the only person who has never had any problems making deposits or withdrawals with several banks and other institutions? I bank with _PTSB _these days and _NIB _before that (over ten years ago).


----------



## extopia (16 Dec 2005)

No, you're not. Me neither.


----------



## vector (16 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who has never had any problems making deposits or withdrawals with several banks and other institutions? I bank with _PTSB _these days and _NIB _before that (over ten years ago).



the silent majority raises its head above the parapet


----------

